# blank digital dash 85 zx turbo . help!!



## GaryB (Sep 25, 2007)

bought it that way. no nothing on display dash. no tach, fuel, nothing. pitch black at night. only radio and heat control lighted. digital nothing. any ideas ??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

power supply went out... Typical problem, hit up ebay and buy one


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

sometimes,, you need to check out the Power supply for lose connections...also stick a plastic card under the circuit board


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Some plastics can conduct electricity so care should be used.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

*First check the fuse labled Rear wiper. The dash power supply goes thru that fuse.*


----------

